# grizzly bandsaw



## 93mwm (Jan 13, 2009)

sorry man, not the best review ive ever read.


----------



## PurpLev (May 30, 2008)

huh?!? "my expectations"? what were those? how were they met?

and in the picture - the bandsaw actually looks more like a guy fishing - is that an outdoor woodshop? looks like lots of water in the shop. ;o) (jk)


----------



## Brad_Nailor (Jul 26, 2007)

You missed the point Purp…the bandsaw is so great it leaves you way more time for fishing! LOL


----------

